# Driving License in Dubai



## Ash786 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm due to land in Dubai in Oct, just read a few posts on transferring your UK Driving license for the one in Dubai - do they take your UK license? As I will be returning back to UK every 3months or so for a week and need to use a car while there. 

Do you get the UK license back once you get a Dubai one? Is it better to get an International License for a year while in Dubai, can you still lease a car with this?

Thanks inadvance.

Ash


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Once you receive your license here there is a license burning ceremony where you will burn all other drivers license and you have to sign a internationally binding document where you renounce all other driving rights


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

your UK license will never leave your side. Don't panic!
It has to be photocopied, and the information taken down, and you are issued with a UAE one inside 10 minutes (bar the queuing!)

If you are a resident, you CANNOT use your UK license, or an International one here. You must get the UAE one. Current wallet-stripping demand in 410 dirhams, + eye test costs.

If you are a visitor / tourist, you CAN use your UK or International license.


even then, you can drive / hire a car in the UK on your UAE license, if you are a UAE resident.


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Vantage or anyone else, do you know if a non resident can drive a privately owned UAE car on a uk or international licence?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

If you short term lease until residents permit etc, is it difficult for adult daughter to drive your car on the same insurance?


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

DaveD said:


> Vantage or anyone else, do you know if a non resident can drive a privately owned UAE car on a uk or international licence?


Non residents on visit visas can drive a privately owned car if they have an international driving license no problem. If they have a license from one of the approved countries e.g. UK, they can drive a vehicle belonging to a first degree relative (husband, wife, parent etc) and are fully covered by the owners insurance. I've confirmed this with RTA.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

suzimack said:


> Non residents on visit visas can drive a privately owned car if they have an international driving license no problem. If they have a license from one of the approved countries e.g. UK, they can drive a vehicle belonging to a first degree relative (husband, wife, parent etc) and are fully covered by the owners insurance. I've confirmed this with RTA.


My husband rang his insurance to ask this too. They said because I was his wife and held UK licence that was fine. Which was good to know as I'd been avoiding driving just incase!! Now I avoid driving sometimes just because of the other drivers on the roads!!


----------



## gwood28 (Aug 16, 2013)

Got my UAE License on Thursday, it was easy and fast. Went down first thing to the Umm Al Ramool RTA Branch in Al Rashidiya (across the road from Dubai Intl Airport, and right next to Emirates Metro Station). I was in and out within 15 minutes. All you need is Original and copy of your passport and residence visa, original and copy (both sides) of your UAE ID Card, Letter of no objection (NOC) from your company, Eye Test Certificate and original and copy of your current Driving License (I used my UK one just to be safe, and they accepted just the card without the paper counterpart) Oh and don't forget the AED410 fee!( The RTA Website says AED360 but it's recently gone up) You don't need passport photos as they now use your image from your UAE ID Card (which is obviously in the Govt System).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

DaveD said:


> Vantage or anyone else, do you know if a non resident can drive a privately owned UAE car on a uk or international licence?


No this is not allowed. Although many insurance companies will tell you it is, if you have an accident, you'll be in trouble. Only UAE residents with a UAE license may drive privately owned cars.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Non residents on visit visas can drive a privately owned car if they have an international driving license no problem. If they have a license from one of the approved countries e.g. UK, they can drive a vehicle belonging to a first degree relative (husband, wife, parent etc) and are fully covered by the owners insurance. I've confirmed this with RTA.


And yet if you check with the police, they will tell you no. Be very VERY careful with this, as it changes depending who you speak to. I know someone who did this, had an accident and they were in a whole lot of hot water. I called the police and asked if my father could drive my car when he visits - he has both UK and Oz drivers license - answer - no. BUT here's the weird thing, he used to be a UAE resident and still has a valid UAE license - that apparently, is fine.

I never call the RTA regarding these things, as you get random information. Call the Police HQ, as let's face it, there the ones who would be dealing with it.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Don't do it.

I got several answers to this, from so called reliable sources.
When officials can't agree, stay well clear!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> I got several answers to this, from so called reliable sources.
> When officials can't agree, stay well clear!


Yup, this is problem. They'll tell you it's ok, until you have a proble, then it's no no no! Not worth the risk.


----------



## novaexpat (Mar 10, 2015)

*Traffic Laws*

Went over to adpolice - gov - ae - en- laws.regulations - black.points.law

Not sure if 




> Articles
> FIRST ARTICLE
> 
> When the decision is applied, the following words and expressions are adjacent to each one.
> ...


Did quck check and there is a traffic law code 717 for driving without insurance. It doesn't go into the definition of "without insurance".... 

Material Code 
717	

Emirate
ABU DHABI

Material Description
Driving a vehicle without insurance	

Amount (AED)
200	

Black Points
0


- NoVAexpat


----------



## ZIS (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm in Dubai on Student Visa.

Can I drive on Saudi Driving License.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ZIS said:


> I'm in Dubai on Student Visa.
> 
> Can I drive on Saudi Driving License.


Assuming you are not a GCC passport holder, the short answer is "no".


----------

